
Seven Mile Long 'Bee Corridor' Planted in London to Boost Insect Numbers - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-48187846
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
It's a pity councils generally don't let more grass grow wild. It's often a
homogeneous standard grass type, weedkiller at the edges. You don't have to
leave a patch of land long to get wildflowers growing.

Roundabouts for instance could be an easy win. All the small patches of grass
between roads, ets.

------
ggm
Green cities are cool. I mean literally, they are up to 4C cooler in apparent
temp than bare concrete and steel. Quite apart from the thermal effect, they
lift the soul. It says quite a lot that a city like London with so many parks
and green spaces needs this (I have found exhausted bumble bees in the area
around Wigmore hall on more than one occasion)

Green cities are just nice. If we don't have bees, what are we here for? I
don't want to live in a city without flowers, and bees seem a consequent
necessity, not a luxury.

------
mothsonasloth
This is good for not just bees but also other pollinating insects which are in
decline across the board.

